# 1st shot w/ Tannerite!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Most have seen shows like Sons of Guns and trick shooting, Top Shot, so on and so forth....So me and a buddy of mine bought a big kit to try!!! This stuff is AWESOME!!!!! Check out the video!!! And yes it is TOTALY LEGAL!!!!:thumbup:

http://youtu.be/MmNEtbFGOiE


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol. Kind of took Logan by surprise.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

******** gone wild !!!!!!!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

We've been blowing up Elmo and various other items out at our range for about 6yrs....

I bought several cases of it back then and still have about a case and a half left. Need to find something else to scatter all over the range.... the cleanup is the bad part...LOL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We tried some at a buddies place and found out you don't put brick under it.....we had brick pieces fly about 40 yards!!!

Go Hunt/Go Fish w/ DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> We tried some at a buddies place and found out you don't put brick under it.....we had brick pieces fly about 40 yards!!!
> 
> Go Hunt/Go Fish w/ DROIDX using Forum Runner


Yep I second that... Nooooo bricks. LOL


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

:whistling:Stump removal...


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Jason looks like yall are having a Blast !!!
looks like a load of fun
thanx for the sale on the gun as well Kendive


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

scotty its to hotty said:


> Jason looks like yall are having a Blast !!!
> looks like a load of fun
> thanx for the sale on the gun as well Kendive


No problem Scott.

Check this out you can see flying bricks. :thumbup:

Remember Jason we found a piece of Brick under my truck that was parked behind us. Good thing I was standing behind you.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

And then after we Fly Brick everywhere. What do we do next???

Add more Projectiles :thumbup: to see how far they will fly.

We did never find the orange target, but we did hear it hit the ground about 15 seconds later.:whistling:















































:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha Ken, wait till a double dose comes about.....:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Jason1 Surprised the heck out of him! Didn't you post a link a while back to some guys using large amounts of that blowing up hogs? dat was funny stuff


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Hahaha Ken, wait till a double dose comes about.....:yes::thumbsup:


Can you say Mayonnaise jar... :thumbsup::thumbup::whistling:

I will make sure I let you shot at it and I will stand behind you running the camera.


I have a feeling you and I will be splitting the big order with free shipping next time.


----------

